# Important info re cell phone roaming in Caribbean



## normab (May 25, 2010)

Just posting this info for others to check out...

We paid for roaming and took our 2 phones (both new in 2009 but one a basic model, one upgraded) with us to St Kitts and St Maarten.  Both phones worked fine in St Kitts.  

In St Maarten only one phone is working--the basic phone.  So we called our provider, and after 30 minutes of various diagnostics, it ends up that the upgraded phone is a 3G phone, and the cell companies here are still on 2G.  So the less expensive phone is working but the other isn't!!  

Just something to keep an eye on.  Apparently some 3G phones can be set to use 2G technology, but our model can't.  Mostly just an inconvenience for us, but if you really need to use your number, check this out prior to coming to the islands!

Hoping that on our next trip the cell service here has caught up!!!


----------



## Sthack (May 26, 2010)

*Service Provider?*

who is your service provider?


----------



## deemac (May 26, 2010)

*cell phone usage in caribbeans*

great info -- thanks for posting.


----------



## normab (May 26, 2010)

Sthack said:


> who is your service provider?



ATT.  (Formerly Cingular).  I am happy with their customer service overall....when we have had problems, they have been helpful.


----------



## LisaH (May 26, 2010)

Now you've got me worried. I had no problem using my 3G Blackberry in St Thomas and St. John, but not sure if Grand Cayman has 3G service which is where we head to in a couple of weeks...


----------



## alanmj (May 30, 2010)

I usually purchase a local SIM card rather than pay roaming fees. Cell phone used mostly so anyone can contact me, rather than me calling out. Usually get internet and skype-out if I want to call. Or if permanent internet in your resort then you can have a skype-in number.


----------



## normab (May 30, 2010)

alanmj said:


> I usually purchase a local SIM card rather than pay roaming fees. Cell phone used mostly so anyone can contact me, rather than me calling out. Usually get internet and skype-out if I want to call. Or if permanent internet in your resort then you can have a skype-in number.



Can you use your cell number when you purchase the Local SIM card?  The only reason we didn't use a local phone was so people could contact us on our phones..

I am just learning about skype so I will be ready next time!!!


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2010)

If you have a Google phone number, you can give your friends/relatives back home the Google #, then forward all the calls to your new number. I think that should work.


----------



## alanmj (May 31, 2010)

normab said:


> Can you use your cell number when you purchase the Local SIM card?  The only reason we didn't use a local phone was so people could contact us on our phones..
> 
> I am just learning about skype so I will be ready next time!!!



Learn about skype and use it. You can have skype-forwarding set, which means that when you are not on your computer logged on, calls to your skype account can be forwarded to a real number, which you can change as often as you like.

So I buy a local SIM card, then set my skype forwarding to that new number (no, you cannot keep your number from your old SIM card). Everyone has my skype-in number, they call it and it and if I'm not logged on to skype it automatically gets forwarded to my new cell phone, wherever I am in the world. They only call a local number in my home town, and they talk to me when I'm in Europe or Africa or Asia... Costs them very little (nothing if they are in my home town), and costs me only the skype rate of around 1 euro cent per minute - times two as I have to pay for skype-in and then skype-forwarding.

This isn't rocket science. We landed on the moon over 40 years ago - this stuff is trivial. Boggles my mind just how many brain-dead people pay huge roaming fees to avaricious cell phone companies - $5 per minute or more when I am doing the same for 2c per minute. I don't have that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## normab (May 31, 2010)

alanmj said:


> This isn't rocket science. We landed on the moon over 40 years ago - this stuff is trivial. Boggles my mind just how many brain-dead people pay huge roaming fees to avaricious cell phone companies - $5 per minute or more when I am doing the same for 2c per minute. I don't have that kind of money to throw around.



 I hope my brain isn't dead yet!   Just aging and slower to learn!!!


----------



## rsnash (Jun 1, 2010)

LisaH said:


> If you have a Google phone number, you can give your friends/relatives back home the Google #, then forward all the calls to your new number. I think that should work.



This is an excellent idea. Thanks.


----------



## High Technology (Jun 5, 2010)

LisaH said:


> If you have a Google phone number, you can give your friends/relatives back home the Google #, then forward all the calls to your new number. I think that should work.




Unfortunately, Google doesn't support international numbers yet, so that isn't an option at this time.

For what it's worth, for those wishing to use local SIMs:

1) Your GSM phone must not be carrier locked (that is, be "unlocked").  Most AT&T and T-Mobile phones sold in the US are "locked" to accept SIM cards from that specific carrier only, so you will need the unlock code to use a local SIM.  You can try calling your carrier for it, explaining you will be travelling internationally.  If they won't provide it, you can't purchase the code for your phone for a few dollars from eBay.

2) Incoming calls are free in non-US islands (as they are in much of the rest of the world).  Note that the calling party is charged slightly more for calling a mobile number.  This is nice when you want that incoming phone number for your office to call just for emergencies -- no need to put a large amount of money on the prepaid SIM.

3) In some islands the prepaid SIM itself is not easy to find.  For example, I had a tough time finding a Digicel SIM on Grand Cayman.  I ended up having to go to Georgetown to find one -- I couldn't find one on East End (the other side of the island).  Fortunately, adding money is really easy, and widely available just about everywhere.

4) I can only speak for Digicel, but my Caymans number roams in most of the Caribbean -- incoming isn't free outside of your "home" island since it is technically roaming, but it's not wildly expensive.  I have used this in other Caribbean islands since I only use about $10 - $20 of airtime in a week.

5) Again, only familiar with Digicel, but expiration is one year from the date funds were last added, but you can top up via the internet from home for like $10.  All unused funds will rollover as long as you don't miss the expiration date.


----------

